# ANy way to change the sort order of Podcasts on iPod?



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

I just noticed that all my Podcasts on my iPod with more than one episode display the episodes in reverse chronological order regardles of the sort oder in iTunes.

Is there any way to have the episodes of the Podcasts on my iPod appear in chronological order?


----------

